# first time breeding hognose



## louiss

hey guys,

just got myself a pair of hoggies - female het for albino and a male albino .

this will be my first time breeding (iv done quite a lot of research so far ) just wondering if anyone would letting me ask a few silly questions haha ?

i.e - when do you start brumation ?

thanks


----------



## paulh

IMO, "when do you start brumation ?" is a valid question for the breeding forum.

For what it's worth, I have never bred hognose snakes. But I have bred snakes that share the western hognose snake's range (bullsnake, plains garter snake). I start them any time between mid October and the beginning of January. By start, I mean that I end feeding at that time. The snakes have a warm day/room-temperature night temperature cycle. The snakes continue that temp cycle for two weeks to empty the gut. Then the heater is turned off so the snakes are at room temperature (65-70 degrees Fahrenheit) for two more weeks. Then I drop the temperature to 55 degrees Fahrenheit and as dark as I can get it.


----------



## louiss

thanks bud ! 
looking forward to giving it ago - been wanting to do this for a good 5/6 years at least and now i feel its time ! haha


----------



## foreverhuz

"*Most hogs do well with a 8 week brumation in the temp range of 50-60'F. I start by giving them 10 days off feed with temps around 80'F and very little light. After the 10th day I pull the plug on the heaters in the room and let it fluctuate from 75-65'F. On the 14th day they are cooled down between 50-60'F. Maintain this for 8 weeks (drop into the 40's is ok and maybe benfitial).Humidity of 50-75% is good. After the 8th week give them 3-5 days of warm temps then feed them a small meal. A couple days later resume normal feeding."*


----------



## louiss

foreverhuz said:


> "*Most hogs do well with a 8 week brumation in the temp range of 50-60'F. I start by giving them 10 days off feed with temps around 80'F and very little light. After the 10th day I pull the plug on the heaters in the room and let it fluctuate from 75-65'F. On the 14th day they are cooled down between 50-60'F. Maintain this for 8 weeks (drop into the 40's is ok and maybe benfitial).Humidity of 50-75% is good. After the 8th week give them 3-5 days of warm temps then feed them a small meal. A couple days later resume normal feeding."*




thank you ! 

can i ask what month you start to do this ?


----------



## foreverhuz

"*Dec 15 start cool down*
*Jan 1 brumation begins @ 50F*

*March 1st end brumation*

*March 3-5 resume feeding*

*April-June Breeding*

*June-July Egg laying*

*July-Sept Hatch"*


----------

